# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  GranaProstan ferment - Neuentwicklung für Prostatakrebs-Patienten

## HWLPORTA

Liebe Mitstreiter,

Nach fast achtwöchiger Abstinenz von der Möglichkeit, das Notebook im Internet einzusetzen und sich u.a. im bps-Diskussionforum über Neuentwicklungen zu informieren, entnehme ich der überquellenden Mailbox doch einige Neuheiten. Gründe für die Abstinenz waren übrigens nicht nur ein Blitzeinschlag in 30 Metern Enfernung, der Fernseher, Receiver, PC-Router und vor allem die Telefonanlage beschädigte. Die Telekom war erst nach 14 Tagen und durch Drohung mit einer Presseveröffentichung bereit, die Anlage zu reparieren. Die Servicewüste Deutschland wurde voll bestätigt. Parallele Gesundheitsprobleme in der Familie verzögerten den Internetzugang um weitere 5 Wochen.

Besonders interessant ist die Information der Firma Dr.Jacobs Medical GmbH, daß speziell für Prostatakrebs-Patienten eine neuartige Zellulose-Weichkapsel mit gefriergetrocknetem, vollfermentierten Granatapfelmuttersaft entwickelt wurde. Die für PCa-Patienten täglich empfohlenen 4 Kapseln enthalten 2200 mg Granatapfelmuttersaft mit 500 mg Granatapfelsaftpolyphenolen. Durch Verwendung von 100 % Lebendfermentation soll eine höhere Bioaktivität erreicht werden, weil der fruchteigene Zucker weitestgehend abgebaut und die wirksamen Polyphenole freigesetzt werden. Bewußt sei auf den Zusatz von anderen Wirkstoffen verzichtet worden, damit eine beliebige Kombinierbarkeit gegeben ist.

Die vorzugsweise für die Gesundheit von Herz und Kreislauf entwickelten, gleichfalls zu 100 % fermentierten GranaCor-Kapseln enthalten zusätzlich die als häufige Mangelvitamine (laut DGE) bekannten Wirkstoffe Folsäure, Vitamin D, Vitamin B 12, Vitamin E und zusätzlich Selen. In 4 Kapseln sind 2000 mg fermentierter, gefriergetrockneter Granatapfelmuttersaft mit 450 mg Polyphenolen enthalten. Wesentlich ist daß es für PCa-Patienten nach neueren Erkenntnissen besser sei, Selen separat von Granatapfelpolyphenolen oder auch Grünteepolyphenolen einzunehmen, da alle Polyphenole gute Chelatoren sind und dadurch die Selenaufnahme reduzieren können.

Das Granatapfelelixier (GAE) ist gleichgeblieben. Die Dosierempfehlung ist neu: täglich sollten PCa-Patienten 20  30 ml GAE zu sich nehmen. (Das heutige Esslöffel-Design fasse, anders als früher, meist nicht mehr 10 ccm, sondern oft nur 5 ccm.) Auch wird empfohlen, GAE nicht mehr in Joghurt oder andere Milchprodukte einzurühren, sondern etwa 1 Stunde separat von großen Mahlzeiten zu verzehren, um die Bioverfügbarkeit zu verbessern.

Die Preise für Granatapfelelixier und Versandkosten bleiben für Mitglieder von Prostata-Selbsthilfegruppen und für Teilnehmer des bps-Diskussionsforums bis zum 15. November 2008 konstant, die GranaCor-Kapseln wurden teurer.

Überblick:

*Granatapfelelixier*
500 ml-Flasche
PZN 1054676
Regulärer VK-Preis:
37,95 Euro 

*Sonderpreise*:
1 Flasche = 29,95 Euro + 5,90 Euro Versandkosten
2 Flaschen = 59,90 Euro + 5,90 Euro Versandkosten
3 Flaschen = 89,85 Euro + 5,90 Euro Versandkosten
6 Flaschen = 167,70 Euro versandkostenfrei (je Flasche 27,95 Euro)
12 Flaschen = 299,40 Euro versandkostenfrei (je Flasche 24,95 Euro)

*Inhalt*
· Schonend konzentrierter Granatapfelsaft und Mark von ca. 50 Granatäpfeln
· Wesentlich erhöhte Anteile von fermentierten Granatapfelpolyphenolen
· Ca. 10-facher Polyphenolgehalt als Granatapfelsaft (ca. 26.000 mg/l)
· Ca. 20-fache antioxidative Kraft als Granatapfelsaft bzw. die 50-70- fache oxidative Kraft von Rotwein und Grüntee (TEAC-Labortest)
__________________________________________________  _________________

*Granatapfelsaft 200 plus*, Ernte 2008 
*100% Granatapfelmuttersaft mit doppeltem Polyphenolgehalt herkömmlicher Säfte, Gehalt an Anti-Oxidantien aus dem Fruchtmark: 4700 mg/l Polyphenole; Dosierung: täglich ½ Glas.*
750ml-Flasche
PZN 6055657
Regulärer VK-Preis
9,95 Euro 

*Sonderpreise:*
6 Flaschen = 47,94 Euro + 5,90 Versandkosten (je 7,99 Euro/Stck.)
12 Flaschen = 83,88 Euro + 5,90 Versandkosten (je 6,99 Euro(Stck.)
__________________________________________________  __________________

*GranaCor*
*Gefriergetrockneter Granatapfelmuttersaft in Kapselform (2000 mg/4 Kapseln), jetzt auch mit Vitamin B 12 und Folsäure.*
60 Zellulose-Kapseln
PZN 1123851
Regulärer VK-Preis:
1 Dose 24,95 Euro

*Sonderpreise:*
1 Dose = 19,95 Euro +Versandkosten 4,90 Euro
6 Dosen = 111,- Euro (versandkostenfrei), d.h. pro Dose 18,50 Euro
12 Dosen = 210,- Euro (versandkostenfrei), d.h. pro Dose 17,50 Euro
__________________________________________________  __________________

*GranaProstan ferment-Kapseln*
*Spezialausführung für Prostatakrebs-Patienten, 2200 mg gefriergetrockneter Granatapfelmuttersaft (4 Kapseln), 100% Lebendfermentierung für gesteigerte Bioverfügbarkeit; 4 Kapseln entsprechen im Polyphenolgehalt (500 mg/4 Kapseln) ca. 20 ccm Granatapfelelixier, jedoch seien die Granatapfelpolyphenole komplett fermentiert*.
100 Zellulose-Weichkapseln
PZN 3320521
Regulärer VK-Preis:
1 Dose 34,95 Euro

*Einführungs-Sonderpreis:*
1 Dose = 26,95 Euro + Versandkosten 4,90 Euro
6 Dosen = 143,70 Euro (versandkostenfrei) d.h. pro Dose 23,95 Euro
12 Dosen = 251,40 Euro (versandkostenfrei) d.h. pro Dose 20,95 Euro

*Lieferbedingungen:*
Versandkosten in Deutschland: 5,90 Euro
Versandkostenfrei in Deutschland ab 100,- Euro Bestellwert; Versand nach Österreich + 10 ,- Euro; Nachnahme: + 8,- Euro; Alle Preise incl. MWSt.

Gern übersende ich näher Interessierten eine aktuelle Veröffentlichung aus Deutsche Zeitschrift für Onkologie vom September 2008 (No. 40: S. 112  119) von L.M. Jacob und K.F.Klippel. Titel: Granatapfelpolyphenole gegen Prostatakarzinom  Neue Perspektiven sowie klinische und präklinische Daten über die Wirkung von Granatapfelpolyphenolen.
Die Mitteilung der privaten eMail-Adresse ist sinnvoll.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## Wolfgang60

Hallo,
bin hier neu angemeldet.Wo kann ich GranaProstan beziehen.

Vielen Dank im voraus
Wolfgang

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Wolfgang,

siehe eMail von gestern.

Gruß HWL

----------


## Michi St.

> Die vorzugsweise für die Gesundheit von Herz und Kreislauf entwickelten, gleichfalls zu 100 % fermentierten GranaCor-Kapseln enthalten zusätzlich die als häufige Mangelvitamine (laut DGE) bekannten Wirkstoffe Folsäure, Vitamin D, Vitamin B 12, Vitamin E und zusätzlich Selen. In 4 Kapseln sind 2000 mg fermentierter, gefriergetrockneter Granatapfelmuttersaft mit 450 mg Polyphenolen enthalten. Wesentlich ist daß es für PCa-Patienten nach neueren Erkenntnissen besser sei, Selen separat von Granatapfelpolyphenolen oder auch Grünteepolyphenolen einzunehmen, da alle Polyphenole gute Chelatoren sind und dadurch die Selenaufnahme reduzieren können.


Hallo,

die meisten Inhaltsstoffe des Granatapfels sind ja Antioxidantien, also Stoffe, die u.a. die Zellmembran vor freien Radikalen (oxidativen Stress) schützen. Auch mein Vater nimmt ein Nährstoffkonzentrat, welches in der Hauptsache aus Antioxidantien besteht, z.B. Superoxiddismutase, Katalase, Selen, Vitamin E usw.. Heute habe ich gelesen, dass die Krebsforschung nun versucht, die Apoptose (programmierter Zelltod) der Krebszellen zu beschleunigen, in dem sie den oxidativen Zellstress erhöhen, ergo die Gegenspieler verringern. Habe ich es falsch verstanden, oder ist bei Krebs die Supplementierung mit Antioxidantien kontraproduktiv. 

Quelle:
http://idw-online.de/pages/de/news281558

Gruss,

Michael

----------


## Michi St.

Hallo,

die Frage nochmal hochschieb. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine logische Erklärung.

Konnte leider nichts bei Dr. Google finden.

Danke

Gruss,

Michael

----------


## herbertina

> Liebe Mitstreiter,
> 
> Nach fast achtwöchiger Abstinenz von der Möglichkeit, das Notebook im Internet einzusetzen und sich u.a. im bps-Diskussionforum über Neuentwicklungen zu informieren, entnehme ich der überquellenden Mailbox doch einige Neuheiten. Gründe für die Abstinenz waren übrigens nicht nur ein Blitzeinschlag in 30 Metern Enfernung, der Fernseher, Receiver, PC-Router und vor allem die Telefonanlage beschädigte. Die Telekom war erst nach 14 Tagen und durch Drohung mit einer Presseveröffentichung bereit, die Anlage zu reparieren. Die Servicewüste Deutschland wurde voll bestätigt. Parallele Gesundheitsprobleme in der Familie verzögerten den Internetzugang um weitere 5 Wochen.
> 
> Besonders interessant ist die Information der Firma Dr.Jacobs Medical GmbH, daß speziell für Prostatakrebs-Patienten eine neuartige Zellulose-Weichkapsel mit gefriergetrocknetem, vollfermentierten Granatapfelmuttersaft entwickelt wurde. Die für PCa-Patienten täglich empfohlenen 4 Kapseln enthalten 2200 mg Granatapfelmuttersaft mit 500 mg Granatapfelsaftpolyphenolen. Durch Verwendung von 100 % Lebendfermentation soll eine höhere Bioaktivität erreicht werden, weil der fruchteigene Zucker weitestgehend abgebaut und die wirksamen Polyphenole freigesetzt werden. Bewußt sei auf den Zusatz von anderen Wirkstoffen verzichtet worden, damit eine beliebige Kombinierbarkeit gegeben ist.
> 
> Die vorzugsweise für die Gesundheit von Herz und Kreislauf entwickelten, gleichfalls zu 100 % fermentierten GranaCor-Kapseln enthalten zusätzlich die als häufige Mangelvitamine (laut DGE) bekannten Wirkstoffe Folsäure, Vitamin D, Vitamin B 12, Vitamin E und zusätzlich Selen. In 4 Kapseln sind 2000 mg fermentierter, gefriergetrockneter Granatapfelmuttersaft mit 450 mg Polyphenolen enthalten. Wesentlich ist daß es für PCa-Patienten nach neueren Erkenntnissen besser sei, Selen separat von Granatapfelpolyphenolen oder auch Grünteepolyphenolen einzunehmen, da alle Polyphenole gute Chelatoren sind und dadurch die Selenaufnahme reduzieren können.
> 
> Das Granatapfelelixier (GAE) ist gleichgeblieben. Die Dosierempfehlung ist neu: täglich sollten PCa-Patienten 20  30 ml GAE zu sich nehmen. (Das heutige Esslöffel-Design fasse, anders als früher, meist nicht mehr 10 ccm, sondern oft nur 5 ccm.) Auch wird empfohlen, GAE nicht mehr in Joghurt oder andere Milchprodukte einzurühren, sondern etwa 1 Stunde separat von großen Mahlzeiten zu verzehren, um die Bioverfügbarkeit zu verbessern.
> ...


Hallo, bitte mal diese Preise mit Sonderangebot bis 19.12.vergleichen !

----------


## robert.s

> die meisten Inhaltsstoffe des Granatapfels sind ja Antioxidantien, also Stoffe, die u.a. die Zellmembran vor freien Radikalen (oxidativen Stress) schützen. 
> ...
> Heute habe ich gelesen, dass die Krebsforschung nun versucht, die Apoptose (programmierter Zelltod) der Krebszellen zu beschleunigen, in dem sie den oxidativen Zellstress erhöhen, ergo die Gegenspieler verringern. Habe ich es falsch verstanden, oder ist bei Krebs die Supplementierung mit Antioxidantien kontraproduktiv.


Die Antwort würde mich auch interessieren, weil mein Vater gerade eine Vitamin C Kur plant und bis jetzt fleißig Granatapfelsaft getrunken hat.

Gruß,
Robert

----------


## rucola

Hallo Robert,
ich habe vor kurzem etwas über Apoptose beim Deutschem Krebsforschungszentum DKZF gelesen. Sulforaphan soll da 
eine wichtige Rolle spielen . Sie machen in diesem Jahr neue
Studien aufgrund neuer Erkenntnisse.

Mit etwas Glück kann ich es hierher kopieren 
Gruß,  Rudi

_Der kopierte Text wurde wegen möglichen Verstoßes gegen das Urheberrecht gelöscht. Bitte entsprechenden Link einfügen._

----------


## rucola

[Hallo Robert,
ich habe vor kurzem etwas über Apoptose beim Deutschem Krebsforschungszentum DKZF gelesen. Sulforaphan soll da 
eine wichtige Rolle spielen . Sie machen in diesem Jahr neue
Studien aufgrund neuer Erkenntnisse.

Mit etwas Glück kann ich es hierher beim 2. Versuch als Zitat kopieren 
Gruß, Rudi

_Dieser widerrechtlich kopierte Text wurde von den Forumsbetreibern ein zweites Mal gelöscht. Der Benutzer rucola wurde verwarnt._

----------


## giselle56

in wiefern unterscheidet sich das Elixier vom Direktsaft?
es ist wahrscheinlich konzentrierter, aber was mich mehr interssiert wird dieser elixier vom Konzentrat oder direktsaft hergestellt?
ich beziehe seit längerer Zeit Granatapfeldirektsaft (Firma Granata) und der ist wesentlich günstiger und ist ein reiner Fruchtsaft.
8 Flasche a750ml kosten 34,99 
deren Homepage ist: www.granata-saft.de
oder bei google granata 100% direktsaft 
vielleicht kann diese info Leuten nützlich sein die auf der Suche nach einem Direktsaft sind

MFG Giselle

----------


## wolf44

Ich habe festgestellt, dass Granatapfelelexier bei moderat steigendem PSA nach der OP die Verdopplungszeit vergrößert.

ABER was ist bei einer Hormontherapie?  Was wirkt bei dem Elexier - die Phytoöstrogene? Wie unterscheiden die sich in ihrer Wirkung zu menschlichem Östrogen? 

Wer nimmt trotz Hormontherapie Granatapfelexier?

Viele Grüße

Wolf44

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Wolf



> Ich habe festgestellt, dass Granatapfelelexier bei moderat steigendem PSA nach der OP die Verdopplungszeit vergrößert.
> 
> ABER was ist bei einer Hormontherapie?  Was wirkt bei dem Elexier - die Phytoöstrogene? Wie unterscheiden die sich in ihrer Wirkung zu menschlichem Östrogen?


Es sind weniger die Phytoöstrogene als die Polyphenole, die eine Auswirkung auf den Tumor haben. Lies bitte *hier...* 

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Silberschatten

Hallo!

Von diesen neuen Kapseln sollte man also 4 pro Tag nehmen... Allerdings sind mir die Kapseln nicht so geheuer, da ich nicht für grundlegende künstliche Zufuhr von Vitaminen bin.... Daher denke ich, dass mein Papa wohl auf Granatapfelelexier zurückgreifen wird, da ja die Fermentierung wichtig ist für die Bioverfügbarkeit (im Gegensatz zu keiner Fermentierung bei Muttersaft) - richtig??

Wie viel Elexier ist denn die richtige Dosierung? Habe hier im Forum von 2 Löffeln gelesen. Esslöffeln? Wie ist die ml / mg - Angabe? Ist das gut? Oder ist das vom PSA-Wert abhängig? Mein Papa hatte eine Prostatektomie und jetzt ein Rezidiv, PSA <1 . 

Schmeckt das Elexier denn eklig oder ok? Kann man das in Wasser z.B. auflösen? Momentan trinkt mein Papa Muttersaft in Wasser, eben statt Apfelsaft oder so.

Wie hoch ist eine sinnvolle Dosierung bei Saft / Elexier?

_Edit_: Ah, ich war blind, sorry, also 20-30ml Elexier sollen es also pro Tag sein. Dennoch, wie viel Saft entspricht das denn? 

Danke für Eure Antworten, bin neu hier  :L&auml;cheln: .

LG

Silberschatten

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
Es sind ja immer wieder die positiven Wirkungen des Granatapfels in diesem Forum Gesprächsthema gewesen. Bisher nehme ich auch Granatapfelkapseln, allerdings deutlich preiswertere als Granaprostan.
Gibt es eigentlich Studien die die Vorteile der fermentierten Kapseln zu unfermentierten benennen. Ggfls müsste man bei den Unfermentierten ja nur die Dosis erhöhen um die gleichen Resultate zu erzielen.
Möglicherweise hat das ja auch schon jemand von Euch versucht und ist zu irgendeinem persönlichen Resultat gekommen. Da wäre es interessant zu erfahren zu welchem.
Gibt es neue Studienergebnisse aus den USA oder Europa? Die Studien wurden wohl grossenteils mit unfermentierten Granatapfelsaft durchgeführt oder irre ich da?
Wäre schön wenn die aktuellen Erkenntnisse weiter hier mitgeteilt werden.

LG

werner m

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Werner m,

bitte klicke auf KISP und danach links auf Texte. Weiter mit anklicken unter III (Ernährung etc.) und dann zu den Punkten 3 und 7. Du findest zumindest viele Hinweise, die teilweise auch Studien betreffen. Der Experte zu diesem Thema ist HWLPORTA, der aber momentan wohl gesundheitliche Probleme hat und das Forum nicht ständig kontaktiert.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## werner m

Hallo Harald,

Danke für die Verweise. Sie sind doch sehr lehrreich. Ich werde meine preiswerten Kapseln aufbrauchen, habe mir aber schon granaprostan bestellt.

Gruß

werner m

----------


## Huskie

Hallo Granatapfel-Fans,

ich habe auch schon GranaProstan von Dr. Jacobs bezogen. Inzwischen habe ich aber Granatapfel-Kapseln 500 mg über www.kraeuterhaus.de bezogen, die wesentlich günstiger sind. Während die 100 Kapseln von Dr. Jakobs 34,05 Euro kosteten, kann ich für den gleichen Betrag beim Kräuterhaus, Bad Ditzenbach für den selben Betrag über 300 Kapseln beziehn; pro Kapsel 500 mg Extrakt und davon mind. 200 mg Ellagsäure plus 30 mg Vitamin C = 90 Kapseln kosten 9,90 Euro. 

Die Frage ist natürlich, ob man die beiden Qualitäten vergleichen kann. Hat sonst noch jemand eine Meinung zu den Kapsel vom Kräuterhaus? 

Neben einer Kapsel mit 500 mg/ 200 mg nehme ich übrigens täglich noch einen "frischen" Granatapfel aus dem Obstladen zu mir. Meine PSA Werte halten sich zwei Jahren um die 20 ng/ml herum stabil; bisher keine Biopsie !

Gruß

Huskie

----------


## herbertina

Und vom selben Haus gibts noch:
Schizandra-Granatapfel Kapsel
mit
200mg Granatapfelextrakt/80%Ellagsäure+600mg Folsäure+6 mg B6+3Einheiten B12+300mg Schizandraextrakt.
Ich nehme beide Produkte jeden zweiten Tag zusätzlich zu 2xGranaprostan und
Curcumin.

----------

